# exhaust



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

hey guys, i was thinking about buying dual flowmasters for my crruze, they are only 550... does it have a good sound? its flowmaster force 2


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think it sounds awesome. I just got it installed on Thursday night so I have yet to get any video of it but I will try today. And I am the only one I know of who has the system already.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

video please!


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

You are wanting this kit? 

2011-2012 Chev Cruize 1.4/1.8L Cat-Back Dual Rear Force II 409S [817565] - $749.60 : Flowmaster Inc. Exhaust Shop, Love That Sound!

Here are some flowmaster systems on a Cruze. Sounds like crap imo.

2011 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Flowmaster 80 Dual Exhaust - YouTube
Duel Flowmaster on Chevy cruze 2011 - YouTube
2012 Chevy Cruze Flowmaster Exhaust - YouTube


You could always get a custom system done, and for cheaper than that catback.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I think ill be able to get some video tonight. And as far as sounding like those YouTube video's it is way different. Usually they go with 80 series, which has an aggressive sound, where this cat back has the 50 series delta flow with a moderate/mild sound. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I tried getting a few videos but it came out distorted especially at idle. I'm gonna try again today and see if I can get rid of the distortion.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Were you pointing the camera directly at the exhaust?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

No, I had it at 3 different angles and even inside the car and it did it. Idk if the mic on my camera is terrible or what, but I'm gonna try to move the camera farther back and see if it helps.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------

